
Network Monitoring Tools - kercker
https://www.slac.stanford.edu/xorg/nmtf/nmtf-tools.html
======
brudgers
The accompanying tutorial: [https://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/net/wan-
mon/tutorial.html...](https://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/net/wan-
mon/tutorial.html#mechanism)

------
walrus01
From an ISP network engineering perspective, something like 85-90% of these
tools are obsolete, no longer maintained, or proprietary to some particular
manufacturer's platform.

There's a much, much shorter list of modern BSD, Apache or GSL licensed
monitoring systems that includes opennms, zabbix, zenoss, cacti, etc.

~~~
bogomipz
Not sure I would call anything that relies on RRD files modern.

~~~
walrus01
There's opennms + opentsdb + grafana solutions.

------
godisdad
My eyes...

The goggles do nothing!

------
nodesocket
I appreciate all the effort and work put into this, but honestly a huge wall
of text makes me cringe and hit the back button.

Minimal design and html does not take that much time.

